# [office] Ofice ligero (Abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Dado que ayer sólo tenía consumido 3,5 gb de los 9 gb que dejé para Gentoo me vi con fuerzas de dejar toda la noche emergiendo el office. Mi idea inicial era instalar solo el opencalc y el openword (o como se llame) pero cuando con el eix no encontré estos paquetes sueltos así que decidí enchufarle todo el office.

Hoy por la mañana aun seguia compilando el office el caso es que cuando he terminado de comer me he dirgido al portatil y zas... fallo en la instalación de office... cuando he mirado el portatil me había quedado sin disco duro y sin memoria... lo que me ha llevado a replantearme el instalar el office.

La verdad es que no creo que lo use mucho, sólo quería ser capaza de abrir hojas de excel y documentos de word.

¿para esta función que me recomendáis? ¿hay alguna forma de instalar sólo estos dos paquetes?

Gracias por contestar.

PD: 4 gb en /var/tmp/app-office/ si eso luego se copia en mi disco duro no lo instalo ni de coña...

----------

## deovex

OpenOffice es un paquete muy grande por lo tanto necesitas un poco mas espacio en /var/tmp o /tmp, OpenOffice puede necesitar hasta 7 gigas para poder compilar tranquilo. Si usas Openoffice-bin, no hay problema.

Para instalar openoffice, hace lo siguiente:

```
$ mkdir $HOME/tmp 

# mount -o bind $HOME/tmp /var/tmp/portage/ 

# emerge openoffice 

# umount /var/tmp/portage 

# rmdir $HOME/tmp
```

Hay otras alternativas de OpenOffice son:

- AbiWord

- Gnumeric

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Para compilar openoffice hace falta en /var/tmp un mínimo de 6GB, el mismo paquete te avisa de esto al comenzar la instalación. De todas formas para tu caso existe el paquete app-office/openoffice-bin que te instala el binario ya precompilado.

----------

## ensarman

mmm hay algunas formas de instalar el MSoffice tambien via wine

----------

## Annagul

En un mundo ideal, en el que los formatos fueran estándar y cada usuario tuviera la libertad de elegir qué aplicación quiere usar para sus tareas, sin duda elegiría Kword/Abiword para QT/GTK, según el entorno de escritorio que usara. Son aplicaciones ligeras, fáciles de usar y perfectas para lo que el 98% de los usuarios ofimáticos necesitan: escribir textos y hacer hojas de cálculo. Nunca he tenido la necesidad de usar los gigantescos programas que componen la suite OpenOffice.

Desgraciadamente, hoy estamos rodeados de archivos con formato .doc(x) y xls(x), y es casi necesario tener instalado en el sistema OpenOffice para poder abrir estos documentos. Afortunadamente, tenemos bastantes garantías de poder abrir estos documentos de MS Office con garantías.

Esperemos de dentro de poco ODF sea lo que pretende ser.

----------

